# SIG M11-A1 Comments?



## NewSig45 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am buying a SIG M11-A1 and would appreciate comments about the pistol. A reviewer stated that it has "live hammer" when decocked. Could someone explain what does a live hammer means? Witha round in the chamber (which the way I carry my P220) once decocked, is it safe for CC? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

NewSig45 said:


> I am buying a SIG M11-A1 and would appreciate comments about the pistol. A reviewer stated that it has "live hammer" when decocked. Could someone explain what does a live hammer means? Witha round in the chamber (which the way I carry my P220) once decocked, is it safe for CC? Thanks for your comments.


Nice choice! It does not have a live hammer when decocked. When in the decock mode the pistol has a blocking mechanism of sorts that prevents the hammer from gonig forward without depressing the trigger. The pistol is perfectly safe for carry once decocked. It was designed to be carried that way.


----------



## NewSig45 (Apr 12, 2013)

GCBHM,

Thanks for your input. Once I get the M11, I will have an all SIG arsenal (P220, P232, and the M11). The only other weapon is my old/trusty Browning HP which I have had for the past 40 years. Again thanks for your information.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You bet! Would love to see that BHP! Classic gun for sure.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

NewSig45 said:


> GCBHM,
> 
> Thanks for your input. Once I get the M11, I will have an all SIG arsenal (P220, P232, and the M11). The only other weapon is my old/trusty Browning HP which I have had for the past 40 years. Again thanks for your information.


You need a Sip P226 in 9mm to round things out,


----------

